# Auto Train #53(21)- 6 Hours late?



## Henry (Apr 22, 2016)

Anybody have any info on what happened with #53 today- Its showing 6 hours late

as of a few minutes ago

Thank you


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 22, 2016)

Seems like it probably was affected by whatever delayed 97(21) at Fayetteville, North Carolina.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 22, 2016)

Power problems! Rescued by a NS Freighter!!


----------



## jis (Apr 22, 2016)

State of good repair....


----------



## FormerOBS (Apr 25, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Power problems! Rescued by a NS Freighter!!


I don't know what happened, but I doubt NS supplied a locomotive. Trains 52/53 operate strictly over CSX.

Tom


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 25, 2016)

FormerOBS said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > Power problems! Rescued by a NS Freighter!!
> ...


There is video on YouTube of it...


----------



## Ryan (Apr 26, 2016)

That doesn't mean that NS provided it. It still came from CSX, they just sent a NS locomotive that they had laying around.


----------



## FormerOBS (Apr 26, 2016)

Hmmm. Never seen that before, but I guess it makes sense in a world where freight locos are pooled.

Tom


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 26, 2016)

FormerOBS said:


> Hmmm. Never seen that before, but I guess it makes sense in a world where freight locos are pooled.R
> 
> Tom


Yep, we see this often down here in UP and BNSF land, including engines from KCS and even Mexican Engines!! ( UP still has old SP Engines in their Black Livery and BNSF even rolls an occasional old SF Engine in the Classic SF War Bonnet Paint!)


----------

